

The Pirate Party (Sweden) May Take Place in the European Parliment - nixy
http://translate.google.se/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=sv&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dn.se%2Fnyheter%2Fpolitik%2Funga-valjare-kan-ge-piratpartiet-eu-mandat-1.855936%26prev%3D_t%26usg%3DALkJrhhCUTadYhm5-bV16ZliZMVzgJEmhA&sl=sv&tl=en&history_state0=&swap=1&swap=1

======
nixy
Here's an article in English at last: <http://www.thelocal.se/19162/20090430/>

------
JacobAldridge
This is hilarious to read. It's like discovering you've BitTorrented the new
Wolverine film with Spanish sub-titles and a Japanese dubbing. You can work
out what's happening, but focussing on any specific sentence makes no sense.

Oh, also an interesting issue to watch.

~~~
fhars
I found it quite impressive how far automatic translation has come, unlike the
early babaelfish days you could in fact understand most of the text without
trying to do a overly literal retranslation into the source language (I still
fondly think back to the day when babalfish translated the german city name
"Würzburg" as "peppering castle").

------
vaksel
They should dress as pirates when they go to parliament...the whole getup, an
eyepatch, a fake parrot, a fake sword, etc

